# Query - Spanish John II



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Lads

It's query time again. Last weekend I was in Mallaig and came across a small roro vessel named Spanish John II. Does anyone have a year of build and grt for this vessel? Would also like to know of any previous names she may have had. Over to you.

JIM


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing on Miramar - probably too small to be listed.

Brian


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

"run from Mallaig to some of the inner Scottish islands, including Eigg, Rum and Canna, providing valuable support to small communities. The 20m LOA craft has a beam of 6.5m, a draft of 1.85m, and will be certified as a Category Two Workboat under the new Workboat Code."
from Maritime Journal article March 2003 
http://www.maritimejournal.com/arch...nish_john_ii_in_support_of_island_communities


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Info*

Hi Jim,
Here is a bit of info on the Ship,hope it helps.
Cheers
joller6

Spanish John 2 Mallaig
The Spanish John II seen here at Mallaig harbour. The owner is the transport company Milligan Transport LTD. 

Read this at their website :

The Spanish John 2 was built in 2003 by Nobles of Girvan, to replace the infamous and capable Spanish John 1. Powered by twin 230 hp Daewoo engines, she is 18m long by 6.5m wide and carries a deck cargo of 40 tons. This can be loaded via the bow door ramp, for vehicles, plant, livestock etc. or self-loaded with a 14 ton/mtr palfinger crane.
We use her to carry, pretty much anything and everything, all the essential supplies neccesary for life on the Inner Hebrides and Knoydart. Fuel, gas, coal, animal feed and hay, building materials, cattle, sheep, horses, house flittings, vehicles, tractors, diggers, all sorts of plant are regular cargos. (even took an aligator to Rum once). Fuel cargo is a specialitly of this boat. She carries 26000 litres of diesel in tanks below deck, this can be pumped ashore at varying speeds depending on whether a 25 litre drum, or a full bunker tank load is required. At full speed a whole load can be discharged in under 45 minutes.
One of her main duties is to supply the Scottish Sea Farms salmon farm in Loch Nevis with fish feed and fuel. This feed is transported to Mallaig on our own lorries, then shipped out to the sites as required.


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Lads
I knew you could do it! Particular thanks to Joller6 for the excellent background info. Just one thing - do you have a grt for her? 

Was particularly interested to hear that she had been built at Girvan. 

All the best for now.
JIM


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Jim,
At the moment i dont have the grt for her,but will certainly let you have it should i come across it.
Glad the other info was of some use.
joller6


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Joller6

If you do come across the grt will be pleased to hear. Ten out of ten for the rest of the info. Many thanks.

JIM


----------

